# winter wheels for 2005 330i ZHP



## derekwu77 (Mar 21, 2005)

I would like to go down a size or 2 if possible for winter tires and was wondering if 16" or 17" wheels and tires fit on a 330i ZHP 2005 model? 

Also, If I decide to stay with 18" tires, would I be able to use the OEM wheels on the winter tires?

Thank you.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:wave:

If it were me (fortunately not a question that comes up often here in Fla) I would be getting a set of 17" steel wheels and Blizzaks or similar already mounted.

I'd dial them on in winter, take em off in spring...I would not be excited about putting snow tires on OEM ZHP wheels...


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Why 17" and not 16"?


----------



## jimbobrowntown (Aug 15, 2005)

gmlav8r said:


> Why 17" and not 16"?


Will 16" wheels fit the *2006* 330i?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

jimbobrowntown said:


> Will 16" wheels fit the 330i?


The only ones that I am aware that will fit are the AT Italia 5...










I did 17" set up on my ZHP Mille Miglias :thumbup:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

How about these. 
16" BMW Style 46 
Part No. 36-11-1-094-502

Although, I believe these are steel and the AT Italia's are Alloy.


----------



## rbriber (Mar 12, 2005)

Most 16" wheels won't fit over the brakes. The AT Italia's will but they are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

True. 

Consider a used set--any E46 or E36 17" wheels will do, and if you are using them for winter tires they don't have to be pristine. You could probably get a decent deal. 

I wanted a set of Type 44s for mine, but had to settle for a set from a 1995 M3, which I use as track rubber now and will use for winter tires in a few months.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Does anyone have a pictures of the 16" AT Italia Type 5 rims on their car.

I'd hate to buy rims without a picture of them on a real car


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

gmlav8r said:


> Does anyone have a pictures of the 16" AT Italia Type 5 rims on their car.
> 
> I'd hate to buy rims without a picture of them on a real car


If you are worried about the look, I'd stick with 17".. You will be in for a shock if you take your ZHP down to 16"..

Style 96, 44, or 119 off of a 325i Sport.... 17" X 8" 225/45-17 tires..

Or, the stock wheels off of any 330i non-sport.. 17" X 7" (these are usually dirt cheap). 205/50-17 tires..

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

So does anyone have a picture of their car with 16" AT Italias Type 5 on their E46 and would post a picture?


----------



## mazachan (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anyone who put 17" rims on their ZHPs have a problem with the car pulling a lot more? Like it's following the road a lot more, it's not just pulling only to the left or only to the right.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mazachan said:


> Does anyone who put 17" rims on their ZHPs have a problem with the car pulling a lot more? Like it's following the road a lot more, it's not just pulling only to the left or only to the right.


You mean tramlining. No, it'll be better with 17s.

I got 17" M68 OEM rims w/ snows mounted, almost new, for $600. That's the way to go. If you want to buy new ones, the Milles Dr. Phil has are good, or ASA JH3s look great.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

rbriber said:


> Most 16" wheels won't fit over the brakes. The AT Italia's will but they are the exception rather than the rule.


Not only that, but it is a real slim clearance between the rim and the calipers. Probably no more than 2-3mm tops. If they place a balancing weight on the wrong place, it hits the brakes... it happened to a few of us.

If all else is equal (road noise, comfort, etc.) I would probably go for 17 instead of 16s if I could do it all over again.


----------

